# City buses near or from Downtown Disney to get to Apopka Vineland?



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 9, 2011)

We are staying at Old Key West in November and have a terrible addiction to Twistee Treat on Apopka Vineland, HWY 535, I believe, and it's near Cypress Pointe.  

We didn't want to get a car, but we wondered if there was a bus we could take from Downtown Disney to take us to the vicinity, even near the Olive Garden nearby.


----------



## logan115 (Jun 9, 2011)

No personal experience with this, but here's the link to the public transporation website.

http://golynx.com/?id=1156151

Have heard of some people thinking about using this to get from WDW to Universal - but it takes roughly 2 hours  

Chris


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 9, 2011)

*Bus #50*

Take a yellow cab for around $8.00 each way or $2.00 bus fare with walking.
Here is one way to go using the LYNX site http://golynx.com/?id=1156151.


DOWNTOWN DISNEY SUPER STOP DR (PLEASURE ISLAND - SIDE: EASTBOUND)

50 - DOWNTOWN ORLANDO-MAGIC KINGDOM - INBOUND - 0h 7m
Get on:
09:48AM - Stop DOWNTOWN DISNEY SUPER STOP DR (PLEASURE ISLAND - SIDE: EASTBOUND)

Get off:
09:55AM - Stop 8536 PALM PKY and SR 535 RD (SIDE: EASTBOUND)
+ route details

Walk - 0.56 miles
From:
09:55AM - Stop 8536 PALM PKY and SR 535 RD (SIDE: EASTBOUND)
To:
10:07AM - 11947 s apopka vineland rd, Orange County
- walking instructions
Walk 166 feet west to S Apopka Vineland Rd.
Walk 735 feet north to destination.

11947 s apopka vineland rd, Orange County


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Or you can boat over to Downtown Disney, get on one of the Resort Plaza buses - the hotel closest to Apopka - and walk from there. 

Ian and I have gone grocery shopping on foot a couple of times directly from SSR (without taking the DTD boat or the bus) just walked.

It took about 20 minutes from SSR. 

elaine


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 10, 2011)

*Walk*

I was going to add if the weather is nice in November which it should be not too hot, you could walk it. It shouldn't be too bad a walk and then you don't have to wait for buses, cabs, etc...   From the Earl of Sandwhich in DTD it is about 1.6 miles if you walk. Maybe that is a little far - but that is up to you.  The resort bus might be better but it might be a long wait. Tough call.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2011)

With the walking we do in Disneyworld, I doubt we would be able to walk much more.  I love to walk, but my feet ache after a day at Disney, and we do a park every day without a break.  I thought of walking, and I also thought about renting a bicycle.  I wouldn't mind riding a bike, but I cannot think of anyplace renting them.  

Biking uses different muscles than walking, so it would be okay.  I actually ride the recumbent bike at the Disney resorts for 30 minutes before hitting the parks each day.  

BTW, the resort bikes are awful to ride. We rented one once, and it's nothing like our Rhoades Car, which we ride every day Rick is home, which is 5 days a week, and it's like riding a recumbent stationary bike, but it moves.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Or you can boat over to Downtown Disney, get on one of the Resort Plaza buses - the hotel closest to Apopka - and walk from there.
> 
> Ian and I have gone grocery shopping on foot a couple of times directly from SSR (without taking the DTD boat or the bus) just walked.
> 
> ...



This is not a bad idea.  I hadn't thought of it, and I believe there is a Comfort Suites close to Twistee Treat.  Do the hotels take people to Downtown Disney?  I hadn't noticed.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 10, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are staying at Old Key West in November and have a terrible addiction to Twistee Treat on Apopka Vineland, HWY 535, I believe, and it's near Cypress Pointe.
> 
> We didn't want to get a car, but we wondered if there was a bus we could take from Downtown Disney to take us to the vicinity, even near the Olive Garden nearby.



If you can't do the trek to Twistee Treat try the Dole Whip at the Poly.  
I'm addicted to those things.   

I stayed earlier this year at the Holiday Inn DTD and they do have a shuttle bus going from DTD to the hotels but it has limited hours.  Something like begins at 4pm so might want to call and see how it works.  The closest stop to 535 is the Doubletree hotel.  If you're only going to the ice cream place you could take a taxi, have them wait for you to get your treat and take it right back to the Doubletree and hop back on the bus with your fix in hand.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I keep thinking we should just get a car.  

I don't like the fast food at Disney, and I would rather go somewhere like Fuddrucker's or Taco Bell and take food back to the unit.  We would save big bucks doing that, too.  I don't like Disney's burgers much, and I am on a low-carb diet now, which is working, but no buns for me.  The flavor of a lot of hamburgers has everything to do with the bun.  McDonald's, for example.  Try their gray burgers without a bun!  Yuck! 

I should just go to the store often and get salad and meats and have chef salads for lunch every day.  I really don't have a liking for Disney CS.  They even changed the food at the Cantina, which used to be decent, and now it's not as good.  

What fast food is good at Disney?  I didn't like Japan at all.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 10, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What fast food is good at Disney?  I didn't like Japan at all.



Pollo Campera at DTD was decent with lots of healthy choices.  

Wolfgang Pucks was also real good.  

The Tequileria has good guacamole & chips but that's hardly a meal unless you do like us and make it a liquid lunch.   

Not a whole heck of alot else is good fast food wise unfortunately. 
You gotta do a sit down to get a half decent meal at Disney.  :annoyed:


----------



## mecllap (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm totally in favor of renting a car -- I usually drive, but even if I fly, I rent a car.  Too many reasons to have one (routine and emergency trips to Walmart, side trips [other sights/sites], outlet stores, etc.).  There are grocery services that will deliver to the on-property resorts -- I think one is Garden Grocer  (the disboards.com forums are a good source of that kind of info -- they have a DVC section with lots of info about Old Key West).  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=119


I'm staying at OKW next month, then moving to Cypress Pointe (which may be close to the Twistee Treat) -- I'll try to check it out for you a bit.  What is Twistee Treat -- or what makes it special? (It sounds like soft-serve ice-cream cones?  Dairy Queen?).  What's it located next to?  

At Epcot, have you tried Seasons, in The Land, next to Soarin'? It has salads and somewhat better fast food than some other places (most of the ones in World Showcase don't appeal to me either).  OKW has a boat over to DTD, which has several FF options that are okay.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 10, 2011)

Clue me in on Twistee Treat Cafe.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 10, 2011)

My favorite fast food place is the Tagine Cafe in Morocco - excellent food. Decent sized servings. Also, if you like lox and smoked or pickled fish, the bakery next to Ashershus has some great protein sources - I think that they even have boiled eggs.

Ian eats so strangely that we almost always buy groceries. We use wegoshop. Marge, the woman that owns it, is fantastic. 

If you get a car, you will save about an hour each way getting to the Winn-Dixie or Goodings. That is a lot of valuable vacation time. 

For us, it always depends which is more valuable (in shortest supply) on that particular trip: sometimes it is time, sometimes it is money. 

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2011)

> I'm staying at OKW next month, then moving to Cypress Pointe (which may be close to the Twistee Treat) -- I'll try to check it out for you a bit. What is Twistee Treat -- or what makes it special? (It sounds like soft-serve ice-cream cones? Dairy Queen?). What's it located next to?


Twistee Treat is way better than Dairy Queen.  We go almost every day to get ice cream cones, specifically the chocolate vanilla swirl cake cones.  We have a Dairy Queen about 1 mile from home and never go there.  We love our Twistee Treat and go as soon as we arrive.  Wonderful soft serve, and pretty reasonable, compared to Disney treats.  It's in front of the Winn Dixie.  

Twistee Treat also serves wonderful coffee, rather like a Starbucks, great flavors, too, and it's really a nice treat to get a decaf on a cold evening in December, when the temperatures are below freezing, and they were that cold this past December.


----------



## mecllap (Aug 27, 2011)

OK -- I think I figured out the distances (I did not notice any public transportation -- but forgot to be on the lookout).
From Entrance 1 to Downtown Disney, it's about 1.8 miles to Twistee Treat and Winn Dixie.  It's flat, but along two very busy wide streets, and not appealing for a walk in the heat.

0.0 at Ent. 1 (World of Disney)
0.5 Holiday Inn
0.8 Doubletree
1.1 -- jct 535 (Crossroads shopping (Goodings, McDonalds, etc. -- McD's does have free wi-fi)
1.3 Palm Pky (several handy motels out this way)
1.6 Vinnings (access to Cypress Pointe and GrandeVillas resorts, and others)
1.8 Twistee Treat and Winn Dixie

I didn't try the flavored TT cones, but had a yummy sundae there.  Their offerings seemed varied/different enough that I can see why it could become a "must visit."

(On a side note -- when we were staying at CPGV, I enjoyed using the "back access" to WDW -- altho rural and maybe a little longer, it avoided a lot of traffic by DTD [downtown disney] -- take 535, to Buena Vista (in the WDW industrial area), down to the road that runs by Saratoga Springs and Old Key West (Vacation Club Drive?), and on in to the Park access roads).


----------

